# Horse feces



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
I take Granger out on hikes and I let him free when no one is around. Some of the trails that I take him are horse trails and eventually he'll run to some horse feces and then eat it! I was wondering if it's bad for dogs. If so, how do you guys stop your dogs from eating poop if they're so far away.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have the same issue with Kangaroo poo. The dogs much prefer that to horse poo. If I am not watching my GSP will not only eat it, but also have a little of it as after shave lotion!! I think she wants to smell like one so she can sneak up on them!  

As for stopping them eating it, I recall mine on bush walks if I can't see them. This tends to reduce the incidence of poo eating and rolling. However, a "Leave it" command works with both my V and my GSP. You just have to be vigilant and keep an eye on them. When you see them fixated on a smell, recall them.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> As for stopping them eating it, I recall mine on bush walks if I can't see them. This tends to reduce the incidence of poo eating and rolling. However, a "Leave it" command works with both my V and my GSP. You just have to be vigilant and keep an eye on them. When you see them fixated on a smell, recall them.


Ozgar's method seems to be about all you can do. I often walk with other Vizsla owners in the hills on trails that are shared by horses and fields with cows. Seems that once a dog gets the liking for the taste of cow or horse poop it gets tougher to stop them. Kind of like the taste of beer; it's an aquired taste.

Some just like the taste. 

A training collar, set at low, used if the dog ignores "leave it" works. (If you know what you are doing with a training collar.)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We ate horse poop and nothing bad ensued, much to my surprise. It happened on a horse tract in a forest. 
Not happy with it but I'm more concerned with bird poop. I just put Sam back on a training line and continued on.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Horse poo I can deal with. It's relatively inoffensive as poo goes when rubbed on dog fur. But, kangaroo poo is nasty stuff! I'd almost rather she rolled in dog poo than the roo poo. Especially if it's fresh roo poo. We walked down there today with both Ozkar and Zsa Zsa and the minute she got out of my sight, she found some and had a roll. Little bitch!  

They got brave today and got within 100 metres of the Kangaroos in the bottom paddock. Which is close enough for my liking. A big buck (Male Roo) will defend a mob of Kangaroos. They are a nasty creature when they are forced to defend. They use their tails to kind of sit on and spring forward off and their back legs which have very sharp claws to rip a dog apart. I've seen a few dogs come off second best when having a go at a big male Kangaroo. 

Thankfully, GSP's and V's like to sniff them out, point them out and if they can, get them moving. But not too interested in trying to chase one down!  (A big male can be over 6 feet tall, so I think it puts them off a touch too!!!  )

Not looking forward to snake season, as this place I walk the dogs is V & GSP Heaven. When they get to the hill with the grass tussocks, they are like kids ina lolly shop. Bounding and bouncing across the paddock. It reminds me of the way Pepe` Le Pue (Spell-the cartoon skunk who falls in love with the cat) bounces around. Or like tigger from Winnie the Poo!! 

Speaking of which, we often call Ozkar Tigger as a nickname. Not only does he bounce around like a Tigger when on walks, but his tail and the start of his back have like little tiger stripes across them. Sort of just slightly darker bands at the rear of his back and running down his tail for a few inches. I will get a photo of it next I have the camera out. That and his cow lick on the back of his neck make him an "Interesting" looking V!  But that's why I chose him in the first place. He's not going in the show ring, so it won't matter.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I read that "dog" in Navajo translates to eater of horse poo. Apparently, this isn't a new problem!

Mine's never encountered horse poo, but cat poo-- now _that _is a delicacy! blech.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Around here (Lower Michigan) we have deer droppings. They are little pellets that look kind of like "Milk Duds" candy, and apparently, most of the dogs around here think they actually ARE candy! Yuck!! Just have to be alert to the possibility... I'll never understand it.


----------

